# WinCC Flex 2 Runtime auf einem PC starten



## PinkPanther32 (29 April 2015)

Hallo in die Runde, 

Weis jemand ob es möglich ist WinCC Flex 2 Runtime bzw. Runtime-Simulationen auf einem PC gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen?
Wenn es möglich ist wie geht das? Bei mir beendet der immer die eine wenn man die nächste startet.

Grüße 
der  Pinke Panther


----------



## JesperMP (29 April 2015)

Geht nicht, ausser du richtet 1 oder mehrere VMs ein, und startet die zusätzliche WinCC Flex RT in die VMs.
Ist aber absolut eine OK Lösung.
Ich kenne Anlagen wo alles nur in VMs läuft.


----------



## RONIN (29 April 2015)

PinkPanther32 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob es möglich ist WinCC Flex 2 Runtime bzw. Runtime-Simulationen auf einem PC gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen?


Geht schon.

Dafür musst du die HmiRTm.ini, die sich im WinCCFlexible-Stammverzeichnis befindet, bearbeiten.
Dort gibt es einen Eintrag "OnlyOneInstance", den Wert muss du auf false umstellen. Danach kannst du 2 Runtimes von verschiedenen/kopierten Projekten gleichzeitig laufen lassen.

[EDIT] OnlyoneInstance muss, wie der Name schon sagt, natürlich false sein.


----------



## JesperMP (29 April 2015)

Wirklich ein Top-Tip !
Das öffnet für viele möglichkeiten. 
Gibt es Nachteile wenn man mehrere Instanze in diesen Weise betreibt?


----------



## RONIN (30 April 2015)

Ein direktes Problem kenn ich damit nicht. Es sind halt 2 getrennte Runtimes die (beim selben Projekt) die SPS mit dem Datenaustausch doppelt belasten....
Sonst... Hab die Funktion nie für wirklich viel verwendet.


----------



## ChristophD (30 April 2015)

ein theoretisches Problem wäre der Zugangspunkt der beiden RT.
Wenn du verschiedene Netzwerkschnittstellen verwendest arbeiten ja beide RT über S7Online, da könnte man eventuell ein Problem bekommen.
Das kann man aber eventuell über unterschiedliche Zugangspunkte lösen.


----------



## PinkPanther32 (30 April 2015)

Ich wusste das es geht,  hatte mir ein kollege gesagt. Er wusste nur nicht mehr wie. Danke euch für die schnelle hilfe.


----------



## JesperMP (30 April 2015)

Wie mit WinCC RT Advanced v13 ?
Gibt es auch ein versteckte Einstellung ?


----------



## PinkPanther32 (30 April 2015)

Also ich habe es nur mit Classic S7 gewusst. Wie es mit V13 aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## sps_mitte (1 August 2016)

Gibt es hier heute die Lösung für das WinCC RT V13?
Beim Flexible ist es die HmiRTm.ini und beim TIA ?


----------



## nicS (2 August 2016)

Ich habe mal gehört (von einem Freund, eines Kumpels, meines Kollegen   )
dass man die HmiRTm.ini von WinCC flexible einfach in das Runtime Verzeichnis der V13 Runtime Advanced kopieren kann

Oder einfach eine Datei mit Namen HmiRTm.ini mit dem folgenden Inhalt erstellen 
[Application]
OnlyOneInstance=True


----------



## MWehrhahn (2 August 2016)

Ja genau das habe ich mir letzte Woche auch gedacht und ausprobiert. Ich habe dabei aber den originalen Text von flexible genommen und nur die Dateiendung verändert. Siehe da, ich konnte direkt 2 RTs starten. Nur wurde meine Freude darüber fast direkt wieder getrübt, als ich es nicht hinbekommen habe die eine RT auf dem rechten (Sekundärbildschirm) und die andere auf dem linken (Primärbildschirm) Monitor zu starten. Bei mir werden beide RTs auf dem Primärbildschirm geöffnet und bleiben leider auch da. Jegliche Tastenkürzel von Windows wie: Win-Taste - Shift - Pfeil Rechts oder nur Win-Taste - Pfeil Rechts verschieben zwar das Fenster im minimierten Zustand nach rechts aber sobald ich es dann wieder in Vollbild anzeigen möchte ploppt das Bild direkt auf der linken Seite als Vollbild auf. Donnerstag das Problem gehabt und bis heute leider noch keine Lösung... Falls jemand eine Antwort hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## RONIN (7 September 2016)

..sorry falscher Beitrag verklickt...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 April 2021)

RONIN schrieb:


> Geht schon.
> 
> Dafür musst du die HmiRTm.ini, die sich im WinCCFlexible-Stammverzeichnis befindet, bearbeiten.
> Dort gibt es einen Eintrag "OnlyOneInstance", den Wert muss du auf false umstellen. Danach kannst du 2 Runtimes von verschiedenen/kopierten Projekten gleichzeitig laufen lassen.



Aus gegebenen Anlass schreibe ich hier noch einmal eine Antwort.

Stellt man den Parameter auf FALSE, so kann man auch eine WinCC 2008 Runtime *und* eine TIA Portal Adv. Runtime parallel laufen lassen.
Steht der Parameter auf TRUE, so schließt sich die TIA Portal Runtime, sobald eine WinCC flex Runtime gestartet wird und anders herum genauso.
Es ist eine praktische Funktion, gerade bei einem Retrofit. Verbindungen funktionieren auch bei beiden Runtimes einwandfrei.


----------



## Hausen (21 April 2021)

MWehrhahn schrieb:


> Ja genau das habe ich mir letzte Woche auch gedacht und ausprobiert. Ich habe dabei aber den originalen Text von flexible genommen und nur die Dateiendung verändert. Siehe da, ich konnte direkt 2 RTs starten. Nur wurde meine Freude darüber fast direkt wieder getrübt, als ich es nicht hinbekommen habe die eine RT auf dem rechten (Sekundärbildschirm) und die andere auf dem linken (Primärbildschirm) Monitor zu starten. Bei mir werden beide RTs auf dem Primärbildschirm geöffnet und bleiben leider auch da. Jegliche Tastenkürzel von Windows wie: Win-Taste - Shift - Pfeil Rechts oder nur Win-Taste - Pfeil Rechts verschieben zwar das Fenster im minimierten Zustand nach rechts aber sobald ich es dann wieder in Vollbild anzeigen möchte ploppt das Bild direkt auf der linken Seite als Vollbild auf. Donnerstag das Problem gehabt und bis heute leider noch keine Lösung... Falls jemand eine Antwort hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Hallo zusammen,

hast Du dazu eine Lösung finden können?

Gruss Hausen


----------



## kafiphai (24 Juni 2021)

MWehrhahn schrieb:


> Ja genau das habe ich mir letzte Woche auch gedacht und ausprobiert. Ich habe dabei aber den originalen Text von flexible genommen und nur die Dateiendung verändert. Siehe da, ich konnte direkt 2 RTs starten. Nur wurde meine Freude darüber fast direkt wieder getrübt, als ich es nicht hinbekommen habe die eine RT auf dem rechten (Sekundärbildschirm) und die andere auf dem linken (Primärbildschirm) Monitor zu starten. Bei mir werden beide RTs auf dem Primärbildschirm geöffnet und bleiben leider auch da. Jegliche Tastenkürzel von Windows wie: Win-Taste - Shift - Pfeil Rechts oder nur Win-Taste - Pfeil Rechts verschieben zwar das Fenster im minimierten Zustand nach rechts aber sobald ich es dann wieder in Vollbild anzeigen möchte ploppt das Bild direkt auf der linken Seite als Vollbild auf. Donnerstag das Problem gehabt und bis heute leider noch keine Lösung... Falls jemand eine Antwort hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Auch ich wäre für eine Lösung dankbar!

Lg
Peter


----------



## kafiphai (24 Juni 2021)

Gerade hier gefunden:
Thema 'WinCC flexible 2008 Visu auf 2 Monitoren'
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/wincc-flexible-2008-visu-auf-2-monitoren.54800/

Werde ich morgen testen, die verwendete Grafik scheint entscheidend zu sein.



> 2. A.fwx im Vollbildmodus starten, mit "Windows-Taste + 3 mal Pfeil rechts" auf den 2. Monitor schieben.
> 
> 3. B.fwx im Vollbild starten und fertig!


----------



## Hausen (2 Juli 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Gerade hier gefunden:
> Thema 'WinCC flexible 2008 Visu auf 2 Monitoren'
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/wincc-flexible-2008-visu-auf-2-monitoren.54800/
> 
> Werde ich morgen testen, die verwendete Grafik scheint entscheidend zu sein.


Und hast Du es mal getestet? 

Gruß Hausen


----------



## kafiphai (3 Juli 2021)

- WinCCflex Fenster verschieben mit Win-Taste + Pfeil-Rechts hat funktioniert
 - Öffnung zweiter RT nicht. Kam zwar keine Meldung mehr, RT öffnete aber dennoch nicht.

Wird wohl eine VM werden, Kunde zögert...
So es einen neuen PC braucht, werde ich es nochmals mit Diesem testen...

Lg
Peter


----------

